
Frank Siegert’s collection of NeXTSTEP programs (1996) - tobr
https://www.wizards.de/~frank/franksprojects.html
======
twoodfin
I had totally forgotten about WAIS, a pre-web information service architecture
that was, like all other such schemes, swallowed whole by HTTP/HTML. It even
had a URL scheme which I’m pretty sure I resolved a few times via Lynx.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wide_area_information_server](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wide_area_information_server)

------
zafiro17
Interesting stuff, and apparently an interesting guy. This DataCase app looks
great - wish I had something similar on my *nix box today! Lots of "note
taker" apps out there, but this one was "databasier", which is to my liking.

" Datacase is a sort-of frontend to FreeWAIS. It uses the wais indexing engine
to build indexes of data you give to Datacase. I build this tool out of my
growing need to get access to little data sniplets fast. Often I encounter
something nice, funny, important, etc. in the news or in the web. Now with
Datacase storing this information is easy: highlight it in any application or
terminal window, press the ALT-shortkey, give it a nick name (Datacase opens a
dialog for check-in) and that was it. The index is rebuilded automatically in
a few seconds, regardless how many data is in the database.

Datacase provides fast full text retrieval and understands natural english as
query language. Data is presented in a special retrieval window that can
highlight certain portions of text very fast."

------
tannhaeuser
Perhaps too common to list, but this shouldn't be missing on any list of
historic Next software:

[https://www.w3.org/People/Berners-
Lee/WorldWideWeb.html](https://www.w3.org/People/Berners-
Lee/WorldWideWeb.html)

------
VectorLock
> any NS/OS system with Public Window Server turned on is securitywise
> equivalent to one which has exported all filesystems by NFS public
> read/write.

Thats Cisco level security right there.

------
mpweiher
My favorite was the Postscript NFS server that could be launched by looking at
an EPS sent via E-Mail, for example.

NeXT later plugged that particular hole...

------
exikyut
The Datacase screenshot,
[https://www.wizards.de/~frank/DatacaseScreen.gif](https://www.wizards.de/~frank/DatacaseScreen.gif),
shows something _very_ interesting near the lower-left: the 3rd icon is
labeled Konsole!!

This was 1996. Did KDE exist then?

~~~
LeoPanthera
Perhaps "NextStep" in this screenshot is being simulated using
Linux/Gnustep/WindowMaker?

~~~
em-bee
windowmaker has a different icon (although that could be changed) but more so
the icon at the bottom to the left of the recycling bin, is fiend, an app that
allowed you to put dock icons everywhere on the screen and supported virtual
desktops of some form, if i remember correctly.

since windowmaker didn't implement the dock in the same way, porting fiend
didn't make much sense. instead, it features a clip that includes desktop
switching in its icon. the GWorkspace implemention for GNUstep also adds fiend
features right in, and looks slightly different, so it is quite unlikely that
this is anything but a genuine NeXTStep desktop.

in 1996 NeXTStep was still in active use and development and also available
for intel PCs. (the last release was 1997. it was supported until 2002)
(myself, i was using NeXT workstations until 2005)

greetings, eMBee.

------
Aloha
I'd find an app like Talker to be useful still.

